# Tivo Buzzing.



## Dave Parry (Aug 23, 2004)

Just got a new TV and decided to rewire my cabling. I have noticed a faint buzzing coming from the tv only on the tivo channel. tried disconnecting/ changing the leads, thumping the tivo still there. happens on both rf and scart. its not a constant buzz but pulses. its driving me mad. Help.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

I wouldn't thump the TiVo but it sounds like the hard drive. Mine does this at times. In fact, with the sound off elsewhere I can hear it slightly now. I don't think it's a major biggy as one of my external hard drives does this too - that one's closer to me so it's a royal pain but it's done it for some time now so seems okay.


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

I had something similar several years ago. It was cheap scart leads. Somehow they were causing the interference. Worth a go.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Dave Parry said:


> Just got a new TV and decided to rewire my cabling. I have noticed a faint buzzing coming from the tv only on the tivo channel. tried disconnecting/ changing the leads, thumping the tivo still there. happens on both rf and scart. its not a constant buzz but pulses. its driving me mad. Help.


If the sound was coming from the TiVo, and you had multiple drives, pulsing could be caused by strobing effects between two slightly-different drives speeds. Whatever the cause, it may be strobing between two different sources.


----------



## Dave Parry (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks for replies, but the sound comes through the tv speakers not from the tivo box, so not drive noise, also only have one drive in (400 gb). Also tried changing leads both rf and scart still there.Will try disconneting the scart altogether and see if this makes a difference. Funnily the video rf goes through the tivo and dont get it on the video channel, so definately tivo noise. I'm wondering if its a power supply noise, also sometimes its louder than other times.


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Sounds like a problem I have with one of my Tivo boxes, but not the other. What I have worked out is that it is actually the sound coming from the "live" channel on Sky.

So if I go onto the Tivo menu (so no sound to interfere), and the Sky box plugged into the Aux socket is currently playing a "loud" program (lots of explosions and so on), then I get the buzzing sound.

I have got round it by reducing the output volume on the Sky box to about 50%, and then the buzzing disppears.

But with the same cables, I only need to do this one one of my boxes, and not the other!


----------

